# When your wife tells you your getting smaller



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

She really know how to throw low blows 

That cut deep


----------



## TomJ (Sep 18, 2021)

just tell her she looks more like her mother every day


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

TomJ said:


> just tell her she looks more like her mother every day


Well that would be fucked up her mom passed away when she was like 11 so might not be a good idea 🤦‍♂️


----------



## TomJ (Sep 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Well that would be fucked up her mom passed away when she was like 11 so might not be a good idea 🤦‍♂️


yeah but she called you small, theres a line somewhere that was crossed


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

TomJ said:


> yeah but she called you small, theres a line somewhere that was crossed


Yeah I’m not gonna play that tic for tac shit lol I wait for a good opportunity down the line and I strike lol I’m like an elephant when it comes to shit like this I don’t forget


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 18, 2021)

tell her shes getting looser 

and youre surprised her guts aren't hangin out


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> tell her shes getting looser
> 
> and youre surprised her guts aren't hangin out


Omg yeah I’m 100% not taking any of this advice lmao I’m just gonna get bigger then ever lol


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 18, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> tell her shes getting looser
> 
> and youre surprised her guts aren't hangin out


That's fucking hilarious 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> That's fucking hilarious
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yeah hilarious if I never wanna get some again lmao


----------



## MrBafner (Sep 18, 2021)

Tell her she needs to do more pelvic floor muscles .. in the meantime, you need arse to feel anything.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Tell her she needs to do more pelvic floor muscles .. in the meantime, you need arse to feel anything.


Oh boy you guys must be killing it in relationships lmao


----------



## MrBafner (Sep 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Oh boy you guys must be killing it in relationships lmao


I've never had the wifey say it's getting smaller .. she normally says you take too long, I say your too loose and need arse.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 18, 2021)

TomJ said:


> just tell her she looks more like her mother every day


Or say she's looking bigger


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 18, 2021)

Wait are we talking smaller as in pee pee or muscle mass?


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 18, 2021)

@Bobbyloads oh shes talking about youre body mass ?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> @Bobbyloads oh shes talking about youre body mass ?


Lmao muscle I hope the Dick can’t get smaller with age lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Wait are we talking smaller as in pee pee or muscle mass?


Lmao was taken out of context I should of been more specific lol yes talking about my mass of muscle on my body not my pee pee lmao had to edit said lil Bobby can’t say that any more there is a  real
Life lil Bobby


----------



## j2048b (Sep 18, 2021)

Now now are we talken penis size or muscles here?? 😂 Cmon now,

This is what id say to her....

 if i were to loose muscle cool, but dont u dare talk about pepe`, he has been there thru ur thick and thin, and pierced ur balloon knot a few times......keep it up and ull have some new leave in conditioner in the a.m.


----------



## blundig (Sep 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah I’m not gonna play that tic for tac shit lol I wait for a good opportunity down the line and I strike lol I’m like an elephant when it comes to shit like this I don’t forget


So you play delayed tit for tat. Revenge--a dish best served cold.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 18, 2021)

Idk if injections can make your dick bigger


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 18, 2021)

Maybe you can find some help here.  Looks like there are many guys who suffer from small penises and there are some surgical options. 

And Start taking measurements.  Maybe it is getting smaller

Good luck!





__





						MALE ULTRACORE | HOWTO1
					






					www.ultracorepower.com


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (Sep 18, 2021)

This whole conversation is hilarious. I’m cracking up reading it.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

Your pp, or your muscles? 🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

blundig said:


> So you play delayed tit for tat. Revenge--a dish best served cold.


Yeah lol but later they don’t know what’s it for so it makes it even sweeter


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Your pp, or your muscles? 🤣


Figured the gif with the double shooting syringes like he’s firing dual guns would be self explanatory lmao but hey caused funny content


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Figured the gif with the double shooting syringes like he’s firing dual guns would be self explanatory lmao but hey caused funny content


Hey, I never claimed to have common sense...plus we touch syringes pretty regularly here.. sooo 😅


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hey, I never claimed to have common sense...plus we touch syringes pretty regularly here.. sooo 😅


Obviously according to my wife I have no been touching them enough lol actually at the blood drawing place now after a break so I can drop my levels for my doctors 6 month check up after this it’s on lol


----------



## Joliver (Sep 18, 2021)

Not making this about me, but I understand. They are cruel creatures. 

My wife drank in front of me and called me "skeletor" while I was making a huge water cut for a meet. 

They truly are the embodiment of soullessness. 😐

If it weren't for one thing...i just don't know if they would have survived as a species. Lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Not making this about me, but I understand. They are cruel creatures.
> 
> My wife drank in front of me and called me "skeletor" while I was making a huge water cut for a meet.
> 
> ...


They are fucking difficult that’s for sure everytime I leave the Barhroom and hear “Put the toilet seat down” I wanna rip it off and beat her with it but obviously not something I can do lol


----------



## Joliver (Sep 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> They are fucking difficult that’s for sure everytime I leave the Barhroom and hear “Put the toilet seat down” I wanna rip it off and beat her with it but obviously not something I can do lol


*Shouldn't do


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

Joliver said:


> *Shouldn't do


Lmao when your right your right it’s hard sometimes but if I didn’t hit her with the toilet seat even when I was on Tren I think were safe lmao


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 18, 2021)

If she ever asks you “does this dress make me look fat” tell her no it’s the fat that makes you look fat


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> If she ever asks you “does this dress make me look fat” tell her no it’s the fat that makes you look fat


Honestly I was seriously expecting something way worse from you lol 

You always tell them they look great no matter that because eventually they gonna be like wtf he says it’s always great that can’t be possible lol or if you wanna be a real Dick when it looks good say meehhhh it’s ok lmfao


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 13546
> 
> She really know how to throw low blows
> 
> That cut deep


DUDE! I got that crap a couple months ago when she was looking at pics from a few years ago! I laughed it off... that shit hurt though. I'm with you, she'll regret those words!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> DUDE! I got that crap a couple months ago when she was looking at pics from a few years ago! I laughed it off... that shit hurt though. I'm with you, she'll regret those words!


For real truth lol what’s more fucked up for me I think I’m decent sized lmao


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (Sep 18, 2021)

This is an absolute lose lose situation. Your wife thinks your small on one hand. And if you say a word about you get no butt. Best to just accept it and emotionally eat your misery away.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> This is an absolute lose lose situation. Your wife thinks your small on one hand. And if you say a word about you get no butt. Best to just accept it and emotionally eat your misery away.


Nope she said it to be mean revenge will be had


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (Sep 18, 2021)

Lol. Different story then.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 18, 2021)

Ask her if she's taking a pregnancy test lately.

That or, sit her down completely serious and tell her that she looks like she's starting to gain weight and ask her if there's anything that he could do to help.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 18, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> tell her shes getting looser
> 
> and youre surprised her guts aren't hangin out


WTF!!!! I heard it all.. 
your very disgusting MR Ziegler🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 18, 2021)

My wife has never said this but if she did, I would Take our turkey baster out of the drawer and duct tape a syringe to it while she watched. All along while mumbling to myself that she would be sorry.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Ask her if she's taking a pregnancy test lately.
> 
> That or, sit her down completely serious and tell her that she looks like she's starting to gain weight and ask her if there's anything that he could do to help.


🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jin (Sep 18, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> My wife has never said this but if she did, I would Take our turkey baster out of the drawer and duct tape a syringe to it while she watched. All along while mumbling to myself that she would be sorry.


Amazing. Same thing I was thinking I’d do.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2021)

Am I missing something with the baster and syringe combo? 

Jinster how you doing buddy?


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 19, 2021)

Honestly I'd just chalk it up to a crazy day and let it go. But that's just me.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 19, 2021)

You could approach this a few ways:

1. This could be a green light to add in another compound or up your doses. You know, because your "getting smaller".

2. You could comment about how if her cooking was better you would have the energy and nutrients you need to grow.

3. Comments of this nature say more about the person who made them than the person they are directed at, so ask her if she is feeling inferior in any part of her life.

Or...

You could completely ignore my advice (especially #3, lol) because I dont have to put up with the consequences. Hahaha.

Just keep killing it bro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Am I missing something with the baster and syringe combo?
> 
> Jinster how you doing buddy?


Glad I'm not the only one who's head that flew over... I thought it was just a case of me being "simple" minded again 😂


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Am I missing something with the baster and syringe combo?
> 
> Jinster how you doing buddy?


I think they are referring to replacing the barrel of the syringe with a turkey baster. So your dosing like 12 ounces at a time. Or something perverted im missing too... Hahaha


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 19, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> You could approach this a few ways:
> 
> 1. This could be a green light to add in another compound or up your doses. You know, because your "getting smaller".
> 
> ...


She’s being an asshole right now so bad she’s going through some health shit she’s in pain all day so I’m getting the all the backlash it’s getting hard to deal with honestly but she’s a great mom and wife and I’m no rainbows and unicorns to deal with either so I’m waiting until this week so she gets her back ordered meds she’s waiting on to calm the nerve pain lmao


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 19, 2021)

Yeah. My wife deals with chronic fatigue and some nerve pain. Its hard to deal with but even harder to have to watch at times. And like you, i can be a pain in the ass to deal with.

I wouldnt read too much into it. Just keep adding weight to the good old ex wife machine. Hahaha


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who's head that flew over... I thought it was just a case of me being "simple" minded again 😂


I was like you gonna kill her is it sexual? I’m confused lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 19, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Yeah. My wife deals with chronic fatigue and some nerve pain. Its hard to deal with but even harder to have to watch at times. And like you, i can be a pain in the ass to deal with.
> 
> I would read too much into it. Just keep adding weight to the good old ex wife machine. Hahaha


Yeah just gonna do a cycle lmao and eat everything in site for next 3-4 months then be like how’s small now lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I was like you gonna kill her is it sexual? I’m confused lmao


Then I was thinking turkey injection syringe lol not even that one


----------



## johnjohn (Sep 19, 2021)

1. one of us should look good
2. that's because you're narrow minded.
3. we need new lighting.
4. you must be looking at my shadow.
5. you've always been the bigger ass.

or try other forms of sarcasm:
awesome! now i can wear that new dress that i bought for our anniversary.
are you cheating one me?


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who's head that flew over... I thought it was just a case of me being "simple" minded again 😂


God, some of you have led some sheltered lives.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> God, some of you have led some sheltered lives.


Please taint my mind sir... How the hell do you use a turkey baster in that manner.😂


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Please taint my mind sir... How the hell do you use a turkey baster in that manner.😂


Well, sorry to disappoint you but it has nothing to do with your taint.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> Well, sorry to disappoint you but it has nothing to do with your taint.


Well if it's not about my taint, then I just don't care anymore 😂


----------

